# 4-5 inch suspension lift for 2016 chevy



## bowd'up365 (Jun 10, 2014)

What 's up dudes! I just got a 2016 half ton Z. I'm looking to put a medium lift on it so i can do minor off road stuff ( drive a pasture, tall grass & small brush basically). It's not going to be a bogger or anything like that. It's my daily driver. I'm torn between putting a 2.5" leveling kit and upgrading the shocks or putting a 4" knuckle type suspension lift on it with something in the ball park of 33x12.50's. Rough Country makes a 5" that looks decent and is a nice price. Any ideas/opinions? Ok, go....


----------

